# Worst Movies Ever



## TheGreatGatsby

Drama - The Perfect Storm
Comedy - Employee Of The Month


----------



## Noomi

Santa Claus Conquers The Martians

Anything with Tom Cruise in it.


----------



## percysunshine

Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## Zoom

Don't know the name of it but it was about two scuba divers who.were.left.in the ocean.  Absolutely the worse movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> Don't know the name of it but it was about two scuba divers who.were.left.in the ocean.  Absolutely the worse movie I have ever seen.



I SAW that movie, it was horrid!!  Just God awful.  I think it was called Open Water.


----------



## The Infidel

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the name of it but it was about two scuba divers who.were.left.in the ocean.  Absolutely the worse movie I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW that movie, it was horrid!!  Just God awful.  I think it was called Open Water.
Click to expand...


On that note:

Waterworld


----------



## Dreamy

Striptease
Gigli
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Blair Witch


----------



## percysunshine

Do zombie movies deserve a sub-category?


----------



## Mr. H.

The Traveler with Val Kilmer was so bad, the gal at the video store felt sorry for me and refunded my money LOL. 

Worst I've ever been to in a theatre- Bolero with Bo Derek. That and Popeye with Robin Williams. 

Oofah.


----------



## chikenwing

Flesh Texas, real real bad so bad it was almost good.


----------



## Politico

You haven't seen many movies I take it.


----------



## Mr. H.

chikenwing said:


> Flesh Texas, real real bad so bad it was almost good.



Sounds like Mrs. H.'s cooking.


----------



## chikenwing

Politico said:


> You haven't seen many movies I take it.



why would you think that? because I didn't pick one of your picks?


----------



## tinydancer

Oh Night of the Lepus. 

It's so bad it's hysterical. Giant vampire like psycho bunnies.


----------



## elvis

Funny Games


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rocky 5


----------



## tinydancer

My husband is a B movie freak so I've seen these many times and can attest to how bad they are.

Tequila helps with the endurance test.

This one is really really bad. It's a cowboy meets dinosaur movie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Plan 9 From Outer Space was so bad it became a cult favorite....


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Lord Love A Duck" with Roddy McDowell


----------



## BillyV

A toss up between Battlefield Earth and Dune; both books I had really enjoyed that ended up as really horrible screenplays. Very disappointing.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Obama and Biden, I mean "Dumb and Dumber".


----------



## Wicked Jester

I forget the name, but it was that movie starring KISS........the band.

Talk about a pile o' crap.


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the name of it but it was about two scuba divers who.were.left.in the ocean.  Absolutely the worse movie I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW that movie, it was horrid!!  Just God awful.  I think it was called Open Water.
Click to expand...




Thats it..and I believe they actually made a sequel to it...Open Water 2.

Seriously.


----------



## Noomi

Zoom said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the name of it but it was about two scuba divers who.were.left.in the ocean.  Absolutely the worse movie I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW that movie, it was horrid!!  Just God awful.  I think it was called Open Water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it..and I believe they actually made a sequel to it...Open Water 2.
> 
> Seriously.
Click to expand...


Dunno how seeing the two characters were shark bait, lol.


----------



## tjvh

*Lake Placid*, and *The Happening* were pretty stupid.


----------



## Toro

Undoubtedly the worst movie I've ever seen.  I had to shut it off.

I'm Still Here (2010) - Box Office Mojo

And I am generally a big fan of satire.

But this was just awful.


----------



## elvis

Wicked Jester said:


> I forget the name, but it was that movie starring KISS........the band.
> 
> Talk about a pile o' crap.



Kiss meets the phantom in the park.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw the Spanglish film on New Years Eve in the theater right after it got released and to me, it was boring.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Noomi

No has mentioned Vanilla Sky yet, lol.


----------



## Wicked Jester

elvis said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the name, but it was that movie starring KISS........the band.
> 
> Talk about a pile o' crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss meets the phantom in the park.
Click to expand...

Sounds about right.

Man, that movie was just pathetic.....Even Gene Simmons admits it was an abomination that should have never been made.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh this one was lamo.


----------



## RoadVirus

Noomi said:


> Santa Claus Conquers The Martians


I saw it on MST3K and i liked that movie, even though, yes, it was sort of cheesy in the Prop Department.


----------



## RoadVirus

tjvh said:


> *Lake Placid*, and *The Happening* were pretty stupid.



*The Happening* is much much worse and more stupid then *Lake Placid*. At least *Lake Placid* had a believable threat in it.

The worst movie of all time has to be *Birdemic*. The acting...the special effects...the characters....the dialogue...the plot...
Everything about it makes it worse then any other movie in the world.


----------



## Missourian

Still Stardust Memories...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LytVNFNc-H4]"STARDUST MEMORIES" TRAILER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

anyone ever see..."I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell"?..........oh man.....i did laugh in a few parts....


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I've never even heard of such a film.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Synthaholic

Dreamy said:


> *Striptease*
> Gigli
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Blair Witch



I liked Striptease, but I just can't put my hands on the reasons . . .


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> The Traveler with Val Kilmer was so bad, the gal at the video store felt sorry for me and refunded my money LOL.
> 
> Worst I've ever been to in a theatre- Bolero with Bo Derek. That and Popeye with Robin Williams.
> 
> Oofah.


I used to hate Popeye, but it has grown on me in some ways.  Even though it's really bad, I appreciate the set work and look of it a lot more now.

The guy who played Bluto is the sadistic Turkish guard in 'Midnight Express'.


----------



## boedicca

BillyV said:


> A toss up between Battlefield Earth and Dune; both books I had really enjoyed that ended up as really horrible screenplays. Very disappointing.





Battlefield Earth is hysterically funny, for the wrong reasons.

"We're missing Appendix A!"

roflmao


Worst movies:  pretty much any Madonna movie, with the exception of Desperately Seeking.


Swept Away was particularly vile.


----------



## boedicca

A favorite worst movie that is unintentionally hysterical:

Hell Comes to Frogtown


----------



## Synthaholic

elvis said:


> Funny Games


That's a sick fuck, right there.  Very difficult movie to watch.  Makes you feel bad for watching it afterward.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

On a related topic, Odette Annable who plays Doctor Addams during season 8 of House, is an amazingly terrible actress. OMG. She does her best to single handedly ruin the series. And it amazes me that the writers/directors didn't catch on and write her off after 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## g5000

_The English Patient

The Matrix Reloaded

The Matrix Revolutions_

I know what you are thinking.  If _The Matrix Reloaded_ sucked so bad, why did I see_ The Matrix Revolutions_.

I have no idea.  'Cause I'm an idiot.


----------



## Koios

End of Days


----------



## g5000

You ever see a movie preview and just from the preview you know the movie is going to create a vortex of suckage?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Games
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sick fuck, right there.  Very difficult movie to watch.  Makes you feel bad for watching it afterward.
Click to expand...


The Times ranked it 25 of their top 100 worst movies of 2008. Who the f has time to watch 100 movies in a year; let alone come up with 100 of the worst? GEEZ.


----------



## g5000

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5qalNX5G94]Elaine at the movie - YouTube[/ame]

I actually left that movie, too.


----------



## g5000

Noomi said:


> Anything with Tom Cruise in it.



Rotten Tomatoes gave _Collateral_ a score of 86%.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Synthaholic

g5000 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with Tom Cruise in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes gave _Collateral_ a score of 86%.
> 
> Just sayin'...
Click to expand...

Collateral is a really good movie.  And I like nearly all Tom Cruise movies.  He has an eye for what he can turn into a good movie, and has the resources to make it happen.


----------



## Billo_Really

That movie about life as a homosexual jew surviving from day-to-day in a nazi concentration camp.............*Schindlers Fist!*


----------



## tinydancer

Look I love Bob and Doug and I can still adore a killer movie like Big Country. 

I think on movies we can roll without politics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

g5000 said:


> _The English Patient
> 
> The Matrix Reloaded
> 
> The Matrix Revolutions_
> 
> I know what you are thinking.  If _The Matrix Reloaded_ sucked so bad, why did I see_ The Matrix Revolutions_.
> 
> I have no idea.  'Cause I'm an idiot.



Probably cos they habitually released it at Christmas and you wanted to rediscover the magic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> That movie about life as a homosexual jew surviving from day-to-day in a nazi concentration camp.............*Schindlers Fist!*



I never saw Schindler's List.


----------



## Toro

g5000 said:


> Elaine at the movie - YouTube
> 
> I actually left that movie, too.



I watched it on video.

It was sooooooo boring.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Dolomite*


----------



## g5000

Synthaholic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with Tom Cruise in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes gave _Collateral_ a score of 86%.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collateral is a really good movie.  And I like nearly all Tom Cruise movies.  He has an eye for what he can turn into a good movie, and has the resources to make it happen.
Click to expand...


I liked _Collateral _as well.  I was pleasantly surprised by both Cruise and Foxx.


----------



## g5000

loinboy said:


> *Dolomite*



Hey now...  

I happen to be an aficionado of blaxploitation films.  

I rarely buy movies, but I have a whole collection of that genre, including the first one I ever saw in the theaters, _Abby_.  That one was hard to come by.


----------



## Capstone

In the adult category: 

Poke-a-hot-ass (with a nod to Disney's _Pocahontas_).

Shaving Ryan's Privates (which was loosely based on _Saving Private Ryan_).


----------



## g5000

Capstone said:


> In the adult category:
> 
> Poke-a-hot-ass (with a nod to Disney's _Pocahontas_).
> 
> Shaving Ryan's Privates (which was loosely based on _Saving Private Ryan_).



They're all horribly bad.  The real challenge would be naming a good one with great writing, acting, and plot.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie about life as a homosexual jew surviving from day-to-day in a nazi concentration camp.............*Schindlers Fist!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw Schindler's List.
Click to expand...


See it.  Top 10 in any serious film lover's list.


----------



## Synthaholic

g5000 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes gave _Collateral_ a score of 86%.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collateral is a really good movie.  And I like nearly all Tom Cruise movies.  He has an eye for what he can turn into a good movie, and has the resources to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked _Collateral _as well.  I was pleasantly surprised by both Cruise and Foxx.
Click to expand...

I like Michael Mann's directing very much in that movie.  It has a look and a style and a hue.  He balances out odd camera shots/angles with the repeated static taxi shot of Foxx and Cruise talking.  He also leaves in obvious dialogue screw-ups by Foxx where he doesn't say his lines correctly.  It comes across not as mistakes, but frantic and nervous behaviour.

I have liked a lot of Mann's movies, despite hating Miami Vice in the 1980s.


----------



## rightwinger

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## whitehall

"Step Brothers". Apparently Will Farrell and John C. Reilly had so much fun making the clunker Talladega Nights or they were under the influence of some really potent stuff when they thought a movie about middle aged men behaving like pre-teens would be funny.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

whitehall said:


> "Step Brothers". Apparently Will Farrell and John C. Reilly had so much fun making the clunker Talladega Nights or they were under the influence of some really potent stuff when they thought a movie about middle aged men behaving like pre-teens would be funny.



I don't think Will Farrell is for everyone. I personally like the I don't like your face sequence during that movie. I wouldn't want to rewatch the whole movie though.


----------



## Synthaholic

Exorcist II: The Heretic


----------



## Synthaholic

Transformers 2


----------



## Synthaholic

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Synthaholic

Heaven's Gate
Ishtar
Allan Quatermain and the Lost City of Gold
Jaws 2 / Jaws 3D
Catwoman
Howard The Duck
The Man Who Fell To Earth


----------



## Michelle420

Teeth


----------



## Wolfsister77

You guys listed all the really good ones. Any of the Chucky movies are terrible.

Bride of Chucky-good grief that was bad.


----------



## mjollnir

Does it get any worse than the skateboarder assassination in "Hard Ticket to Hawaii"?

[ame=http://youtu.be/tAaPeMMJLgs]Hard Ticket To Hawaii - Skateboard Assassin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> Transformers 2



Transformers 1 for that matter.

I did watch T-2 in the theater. The special effects are a fun watch on the big screen and with the dolby. I can't bring myself to watch that stuff on anything less.


----------



## Ernie S.

I'm pretty much convinced that if the critics love a movie, it's not worth 10 bucks for a ticket. A win at Sundance is the kiss of death.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie about life as a homosexual jew surviving from day-to-day in a nazi concentration camp.............*Schindlers Fist!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw Schindler's List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See it.  Top 10 in any serious film lover's list.
Click to expand...


Schindler's List was intense, I thought it was a great movie.  

Of course, there are some movies that everyone loves, I just couldn't stand like Forest Gump.


----------



## percysunshine

With some exceptions, every movie with a 'II' after the name.


----------



## rightwinger

Terms of Endearment


----------



## whitehall

"A few good men" was a waste of talent like Jack Nicholson for one good line "you can't handle the truth".


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> I'm pretty much convinced that if the critics love a movie, it's not worth 10 bucks for a ticket. A win at Sundance is the kiss of death.


Oh, I disagree.  Check it out:

rogerebert.com :: Movie reviews, essays and the Movie Answer Man from film critic Roger Ebert

Like him or not, he knows his stuff, is a really good writer, and I agree with him 90% time on what is worth seeing and what you shouldn't waste your time on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

percysunshine said:


> With some exceptions, every movie with a 'II' after the name.



With no exceptions, any movie with a V after it. Empire Strikes Back doesn't count. We all know it was a II.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw Schindler's List.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it.  Top 10 in any serious film lover's list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schindler's List was intense, I thought it was a great movie.
> 
> Of course, there are some movies that everyone loves, I just couldn't stand like Forest Gump.
Click to expand...

I love Forrest Gump!


----------



## elvis

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it.  Top 10 in any serious film lover's list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schindler's List was intense, I thought it was a great movie.
> 
> Of course, there are some movies that everyone loves, I just couldn't stand like Forest Gump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Forrest Gump!
Click to expand...

I'm still going with funny games for worst.  holy hell.  i hated that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Killer Clowns sucks. But I could see it being the greatest movie ever if you were stoned.


----------



## Billo_Really

Grease!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much convinced that if the critics love a movie, it's not worth 10 bucks for a ticket. A win at Sundance is the kiss of death.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Check it out:
> 
> rogerebert.com :: Movie reviews, essays and the Movie Answer Man from film critic Roger Ebert
> 
> Like him or not, he knows his stuff, is a really good writer, and I agree with him 90% time on what is worth seeing and what you shouldn't waste your time on.
Click to expand...

Ebert reviews gay porn?

Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## Noomi

loinboy said:


> Grease!



I love Grease!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think a lot of the movies that critics hate turn out to be pretty good. But sometimes they are right on target. I never saw it but they wouldn't give that movie Centipede even one star. LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

Wicked Jester said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much convinced that if the critics love a movie, it's not worth 10 bucks for a ticket. A win at Sundance is the kiss of death.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Check it out:
> 
> rogerebert.com :: Movie reviews, essays and the Movie Answer Man from film critic Roger Ebert
> 
> Like him or not, he knows his stuff, is a really good writer, and I agree with him 90% time on what is worth seeing and what you shouldn't waste your time on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebert reviews gay porn?
> 
> Wow, I didn't know that.
Click to expand...

Gay porn wins at Sundance?

Have another mimosa.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Twilight- Total failure.


----------



## percysunshine

If we took an exhaustive poll of all movies, I would be willing to bet that a movie with the word 'Buffy', in the title or as the main character, would make the top ten list of worst movies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Twilight- Total failure.



Not considering how many people it made rich and/or famous. But yea, a trailer park chick in a badly written story doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lou Ferrigno's "Hercules".

It was really gawdawful.


----------



## blackhawk

Showgirls how could a movie with that much nudity be so boring?


----------



## boedicca

10,000 BC!

The lead character assembles a model UN to defeat the Almighty.  It is brain bleach worthy in its idiocracy.


----------



## boedicca

blackhawk said:


> Showgirls how could a movie with that much nudity be so boring?





Because STOOPID is rarely sexy.


----------



## Sallow

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Traveler with Val Kilmer was so bad, the gal at the video store felt sorry for me and refunded my money LOL.
> 
> Worst I've ever been to in a theatre- Bolero with Bo Derek. That and Popeye with Robin Williams.
> 
> Oofah.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to hate Popeye, but it has grown on me in some ways.  Even though it's really bad, I appreciate the set work and look of it a lot more now.
> 
> The guy who played Bluto is the sadistic Turkish guard in 'Midnight Express'.
Click to expand...


When I first saw it I was like "meh". But subsequent viewings really showed how faithful it was to the strip and old cartoons. It grew on me.


----------



## boedicca

I can't believe anyone voluntarily watched Popeye more than once.  Subsequent Viewings?  Are you incarcerated in some sadistic jail where they torture inmates with horrible movies?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

blackhawk said:


> Showgirls how could a movie with that much nudity be so boring?



They should've got Kelly Kapowski.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> I can't believe anyone voluntarily watched Popeye more than once.  Subsequent Viewings?  Are you incarcerated in some sadistic jail where they torture inmates with horrible movies?



In the 80's, it was on TV all the time. I watched it a few times. That was back when there weren't 300 cable channels though.


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> I can't believe anyone voluntarily watched Popeye more than once.  Subsequent Viewings?  Are you incarcerated in some sadistic jail where they torture inmates with horrible movies?



I yam what I yam..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UjM9UI40jk]popeye 1st episode - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper

To me, a good movie is one that makes me feel good.  Looking through the posts in this thread, I found several movies I really enjoyed.  I hate movies that are very sad and movies where evil triumphs over good.  There's too much of that in the world today and too much of it in my own life.  I don't need to pay good money to see it on the screen.

My worst movies, all of which were well acted and directed are Never Let Me Go and Terms of Endearment.  I walked away from these movies feeling worst than when I entered.  To me that' a bad movie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Flopper said:


> To me, a good movie is one that makes me feel good.  Looking through the posts in this thread, I found several movies I really enjoyed.  I hate movies that are very sad and movies where evil triumphs over good.  There's too much of that in the world today and too much of it in my own life.  I don't need to pay good money to see it on the screen.
> 
> My worst movies, all of which were well acted and directed are Never Let Me Go and Terms of Endearment.  I walked away from these movies feeling worst than when I entered.  To me that' a bad movie.



If you're an avid movie goer, you'd get tired of the feel good romps. If you're a casual movie goer, I can see your point.


----------



## hortysir

D.C. Cab


----------



## Synthaholic

Heaven's Gate


----------



## Synthaholic

Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2


----------



## Synthaholic

Ishtar


----------



## Synthaholic

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## Scorpion

I'll never get the four hours back.
The Black Swan and Paranormal Activity 4.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Scorpion said:


> I'll never get the four hours back.
> The Black Swan and Paranormal Activity 4.



You went the theater? One would presume you went for the experience as much as the actual movie. Bad movies are easy to sniff out on Netflix or DVD.


----------



## Flopper

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a good movie is one that makes me feel good.  Looking through the posts in this thread, I found several movies I really enjoyed.  I hate movies that are very sad and movies where evil triumphs over good.  There's too much of that in the world today and too much of it in my own life.  I don't need to pay good money to see it on the screen.
> 
> My worst movies, all of which were well acted and directed are Never Let Me Go and Terms of Endearment.  I walked away from these movies feeling worst than when I entered.  To me that' a bad movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an avid movie goer, you'd get tired of the feel good romps. If you're a casual movie goer, I can see your point.
Click to expand...

Actually I watch a lot of movies.  When I was much younger, a thought provoking movie about the meaning of life, the futility of our efforts, and the darkness within seemed interesting for some reason.  However, as I have aged and seen much suffering and enough evil for 10 lifetime, the only movies that appeal to me are movies that make me feel good.


----------



## Scorpion

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never get the four hours back.
> The Black Swan and Paranormal Activity 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You went the theater? One would presume you went for the experience as much as the actual movie. Bad movies are easy to sniff out on Netflix or DVD.
Click to expand...


Had Black Swan on the DVR for months (finally dumped, yeah) and the daughter wanted the family to Redbox Paranormal this past weekend.  I tried to nap while the fire blazed, but she kept yelling at me to open my eyes.


----------



## Flopper

Through a Glass Darkly
Bio-Dome
Myra Breckinridge


----------



## Scorpion

The Man with Two Heads.
Classic B movie with Rosie Greer.
Things didn't improve much with anything 'starring' O.J. Simpson either.


----------



## Scorpion

Will leave the room if the spouse happens upon ANY Police Academy or Airplane movies while he channel surfs.


----------



## g5000

Ernie S. said:


> I'm pretty much convinced that if the critics love a movie, it's not worth 10 bucks for a ticket. A win at Sundance is the kiss of death.



Yes!

Every single movie I have watched that got raves at Sundance sucked hard.  I actually use that as a guide now.  If I see that Sundance laurel pattern on a movie box, I put it down immediately.


----------



## RoadVirus

Paranormal Activity 4

Did nothing to answer any questions from the 1st and 2nd installments. In fact, it brought up more.


----------



## Circe

RoadVirus said:


> Paranormal Activity 4
> 
> Did nothing to answer any questions from the 1st and 2nd installments. In fact, it brought up more.



Yeah.....................that one really wasn't as good as the others. I know the schtick is that they cost about $37 to make and it's all psychological, but the last one wasn't as good. And the order of occurrance is getting confusing.

Here's a bad movie: The Ruins. A bunch of seriously obnoxious college kids (all looking at least 35, and that's in makeup) go to Cancun and proceed to off-the-map ruins following a German guy whose brother is doing a dig there. Villagers come and surround the pyramid and they have to get up top, and then the people shoot at them so they have to go inside to hope to get out.

No doubt bad things happen to them in there, one can only hope, but I didn't watch any more. When you start cheering for the monsters and the bad villagers, that's not a good sign.


----------



## Lipush

The Forgotten


----------



## hortysir

Lipush said:


> The Forgotten


Don't remember that one


----------



## tinydancer

Oh I worried about coming in here. 

I think you have all my husbands movies.


----------



## tinydancer

Scorpion said:


> Will leave the room if the spouse happens upon ANY Police Academy or Airplane movies while he channel surfs.



Not Lesley oh please God no....

We're jumping out of the plane together girl....


----------



## Scorpion

t





tinydancer said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will leave the room if the spouse happens upon ANY Police Academy or Airplane movies while he channel surfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lesley oh please God no....
> 
> We're jumping out of the plane together girl....
Click to expand...


You got that right.


----------



## PredFan

Because of the hype it receives:

Gone with the Wind

Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mr. H. said:


> The Traveler with Val Kilmer was so bad, the gal at the video store felt sorry for me and refunded my money LOL.
> 
> Worst I've ever been to in a theatre- Bolero with Bo Derek. That and Popeye with Robin Williams.
> 
> Oofah.



yeah, but she got nekkid in it, lots of times, so it was a great movie


----------



## Two Thumbs

Titanic


gawd, Im tasting vomit just thinking about it


----------



## yidnar




----------



## rightwinger

PredFan said:


> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born



GWTW might have been a great movie in 1939 but is the most overrated film in history. Soap opera plot, horrible acting and too damned (yes I said damned) long


----------



## Rocko

yidnar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4AR3BgaCdA


----------



## PredFan

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWTW might have been a great movie in 1939 but is the most overrated film in history. Soap opera plot, horrible acting and too damned (yes I said damned) long
Click to expand...


Agreed. It IS a soap opera. I recognised it as soon as I saw it. It was so boring and bad, I only lasted an hour.


----------



## Flopper

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWTW might have been a great movie in 1939 but is the most overrated film in history. Soap opera plot, horrible acting and too damned (yes I said damned) long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It IS a soap opera. I recognised it as soon as I saw it. It was so boring and bad, I only lasted an hour.
Click to expand...

In it's day, it was recognized as the best with 9 academy awards and box office records.  Sadly, it is very dated even for a historical drama.  It's overacted by today's standards, too long, and the burning of Atlanta pales in comparison to modern video magic.


----------



## Lipush

hortysir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember that one
Click to expand...


Good for you

For half hour after that movie's ending I was like --->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!


----------



## mudwhistle

Hobo With A Shotgun


----------



## tinydancer

Two Thumbs said:


> Titanic
> 
> 
> gawd, Im tasting vomit just thinking about it





My daughter (youngest) was madly madly in love with DiCaprio and we've always done themed birthday parties so we found out what last meal on the Titanic was on the B deck and my husband is like the best cake decorator ever.

I baked the cake (oh I was so sick of all the raving about the movie although I did like the attention to the detail; very nice)

My darlin' man made a cake with Titanic sinking for her birthday and I kept telling her not to tell me the end of the movie so she wouldn't wreck it for me. 



And yes she's blonde. 

Was one of my favorite kids birthday parties.

Disclaimer: have a lot of blonde friends. don't take offense.


----------



## tinydancer

Has anyone brought up any Rowdy Roddy Piper films?

I have lived thru this; I have survived.


----------



## Oddball

The worst of the worst can be found here: Movie Reviews & Recaps By Popular Now (pg. 1) @ the agony booth : obsessing over movies and TV since 2002


----------



## mudwhistle

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone brought up any Rowdy Roddy Piper films?
> 
> I have lived thru this; I have survived.



"They Live" was a classic the likes of "The Karate Kid" and "Harold and Maude".


----------



## mudwhistle

Battlefield Earth. 

I read the book. 

Had some good actors but  stink, stank, stunk.


----------



## tinydancer

Hell comes to Frogtown. Late 80's.

I must really really love my husband 






Proving one more time that enough tequila can get you thru anything.


----------



## Scorpion

PredFan said:


> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born



Hey.....take that back.
Katy Scarlett's my girl.


----------



## Oddball

Road House


----------



## tinydancer

Oddball said:


> Road House



One bright and shining star though. Jeff. Gone too soon. 

We had all these blues clubs in Toronto till every one went dance/rap crazy. Healey and Downchild rocked it up here. 

He was awesome beyond belief.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Scorpion said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
Click to expand...


GWTW was good for its time. I shudder to think about spending 4 1/2 hours watching it (or however long it is).

And on that note, I put all of the Lord Of The Rings movies in the worst movies category. They could have made them in under 2 hours. They took good movies and made them into crap b/c they did not want to do their job in the video editing room. 

F'ing 30 minutes in every LOTR movie is dedicated to showing a close-up of the ring. For f's sake!


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWTW was good for its time. I shudder to think about spending 4 1/2 hours watching it (or however long it is).
> 
> And on that note, I put all of the Lord Of The Rings movies in the worst movies category. They could have made them in under 2 hours. They took good movies and made them into crap b/c they did not want to do their job in the video editing room.
> 
> F'ing 30 minutes in every LOTR movie is dedicated to showing a close-up of the ring. For f's sake!
Click to expand...


I'm with you buddy

I could not wait for the Lord of the Rings movies to end. I kept getting up thinking this had to be the end and they kept adding another scene


----------



## Oddball

"Manos": The Hands of Fate


----------



## mudwhistle

Scorpion said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
Click to expand...


That movie stunk. Nobody talked like that in the South.


----------



## tinydancer

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWTW was good for its time. I shudder to think about spending 4 1/2 hours watching it (or however long it is).
> 
> And on that note, I put all of the Lord Of The Rings movies in the worst movies category. They could have made them in under 2 hours. They took good movies and made them into crap b/c they did not want to do their job in the video editing room.
> 
> F'ing 30 minutes in every LOTR movie is dedicated to showing a close-up of the ring. For f's sake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you buddy
> 
> I could not wait for the Lord of the Rings movies to end. I kept getting up thinking this had to be the end and they kept adding another scene
Click to expand...



Look when hells torturing you. torture back.

I kept telling my kid don't tell me the end of the movie...


----------



## Scorpion

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWTW was good for its time. I shudder to think about spending 4 1/2 hours watching it (or however long it is).
> 
> And on that note, I put all of the Lord Of The Rings movies in the worst movies category. They could have made them in under 2 hours. They took good movies and made them into crap b/c they did not want to do their job in the video editing room.
> 
> F'ing 30 minutes in every LOTR movie is dedicated to showing a close-up of the ring. For f's sake!
Click to expand...

Damn......you just made me remember something.
I bought the three LOTR on DVD for my daughter a few years ago to watch when she was old enough.
I think they're  still in their wrappers on the closet shelf! : shock:


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWTW was good for its time. I shudder to think about spending 4 1/2 hours watching it (or however long it is).
> 
> And on that note, I put all of the Lord Of The Rings movies in the worst movies category. They could have made them in under 2 hours. They took good movies and made them into crap b/c they did not want to do their job in the video editing room.
> 
> F'ing 30 minutes in every LOTR movie is dedicated to showing a close-up of the ring. For f's sake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you buddy
> 
> I could not wait for the Lord of the Rings movies to end. I kept getting up thinking this had to be the end and they kept adding another scene
Click to expand...


Well, it's really just a combination travel exercise movie. Walking from the Shire to Rivendell. Walking from Rivendell to the Misty Mountains. Walking from the Misty Mountains to Morea. Walking from Morea to Rohan. Walking from Rohan to Gondor. Walking from Gondor to Mordor. Walking from Mordor back to Gondor. Walking from Gondor back to the Shire.


----------



## Scorpion

mudwhistle said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That movie stunk. Nobody talked like that in the South.
Click to expand...


The book was much better......but I read it when I was 13.


----------



## tinydancer

mudwhistle said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That movie stunk. Nobody talked like that in the South.
Click to expand...


The movie was not like the novel. I actually it read when I was eight. I thought she was a great writer for her time, but Hollywood butchered the novel. Cripes what a hack job.


----------



## Gracie

All the James Bond Movies.

All Chick Flicks.

All Sad Animal Dies At The End movies.

The Hangover movies


----------



## tinydancer

Scorpion said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....take that back.
> Katy Scarlett's my girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie stunk. Nobody talked like that in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book was much better......but I read it when I was 13.
Click to expand...


I'm with you on this.


----------



## tjvh

I still think *The Happening* was the worst movie ever made. It's just painful to watch the idiocy that goes on in that horrendous waste of time. Mark Wahlberg... WTF were you thinking?


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> All the James Bond Movies.
> 
> All Chick Flicks.



"Ohhhhhh......James."




No....he's the man.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> All the James Bond Movies.
> 
> All Chick Flicks.
> 
> All Sad Animal Dies At The End movies.



I watched Ted last night. I thought I was like to die. I thought I was going to die laughing. 

Good grief it was stupid and funny.


----------



## mudwhistle

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the James Bond Movies.
> 
> All Chick Flicks.
> 
> All Sad Animal Dies At The End movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Ted last night. I thought I was like to die. I thought I was going to die laughing.
> 
> Good grief it was stupid and funny.
Click to expand...


Specially the man-fart.


----------



## tinydancer

tjvh said:


> I still think *The Happening* was the worst movie ever made. It's just painful to watch the idiocy that goes on in that horrendous waste of time. Mark Wahlberg... WTF were you thinking?



Every bad Elliot Gould movie......


----------



## mudwhistle

I liked the way Ted was saying chicks from Boston talk during sex.

Oh yaaaah, oh yaaaaah. Haaarder......Haaaarder.


----------



## tinydancer

mudwhistle said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the James Bond Movies.
> 
> All Chick Flicks.
> 
> All Sad Animal Dies At The End movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Ted last night. I thought I was like to die. I thought I was going to die laughing.
> 
> Good grief it was stupid and funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specially the man-fart.
Click to expand...


I bust out laughing so many times last night I thought I was going to die. Oh heavens. So funny.

No words.


----------



## tinydancer

mudwhistle said:


> I liked the way Ted was saying chicks from Boston talk during sex.
> 
> Oh yaaaah, oh yaaaaah. Haaarder......Haaaarder.





I will not add anything except that my husband was on the floor...fetal position and killing himself. 

we laughed till we cried.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> All the James Bond Movies.
> 
> All Chick Flicks.
> 
> All Sad Animal Dies At The End movies.
> 
> The Hangover movies



Bond  movies....not the last few.  They have been great.


----------



## mudwhistle

tinydancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the way Ted was saying chicks from Boston talk during sex.
> 
> Oh yaaaah, oh yaaaaah. Haaarder......Haaaarder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not add anything except that my husband was on the floor...fetal position and killing himself.
> 
> we laughed till we cried.
Click to expand...


I've seen it twice. It cracks me up. Too bad Hollywood doesn't like the way Seth MacFarlane makes fun of everything. They don't appreciate being the butt of someone's jokes. They like making others the butt of their jokes. Problem is none of them are as funny as Seth MacFarlane.


----------



## Synthaholic

Great book!


----------



## Votto

Obama's inaugaration followed by his sequal.


----------



## allyn211

PredFan said:


> Because of the hype it receives:
> 
> Gone with the Wind
> 
> Aside from that: Love Story, and A Star is Born



Which version of Star Is Born?  I enjoyed Judy Garland's version.


----------



## Lipush

"Rubber". 

A tire killing people? Seriously??


----------



## tinydancer

Did I already put up one of my hubby's faves called Night of the Lepus? And every time I post in this thread Gloria Gaynor starts singing in my head because I've watched all of these.


----------



## tinydancer

Valley of the Gwangi? Dear heavens, I must really love him  I'm getting cold chills putting this out on the internet.


----------



## tinydancer

mudwhistle said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the way Ted was saying chicks from Boston talk during sex.
> 
> Oh yaaaah, oh yaaaaah. Haaarder......Haaaarder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not add anything except that my husband was on the floor...fetal position and killing himself.
> 
> we laughed till we cried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen it twice. It cracks me up. Too bad Hollywood doesn't like the way Seth MacFarlane makes fun of everything. They don't appreciate being the butt of someone's jokes. They like making others the butt of their jokes. Problem is none of them are as funny as Seth MacFarlane.
Click to expand...


Seth is like an American version of Monty Python. Never in my life did I imagine that a teddy bear buzzed out on beer could be so funny.


----------



## Oddball

*Overdrawn at the Memory Bank - Rotten Tomatoes*

As if a horrid movie shot and printed on video tape wasn't bad enough, it was partially funded by tax dollars.


----------



## tinydancer

I'm a B movie champ.


----------



## tinydancer

Its the giant claw 1957....this is who I live with....


----------



## Pop23

I know I'm late to the game here, but Deep Impact has got to be on the list somewhere

Movie about a comet heading to impact the earth unless we can destroy it

So bad I was hoping the humans fail!

The phrase on the movie poster reads

Oceans Rise
Cities Fall
Hope Survives

I puked!


----------



## Noomi

Pop23 said:


> I know I'm late to the game here, but Deep Impact has got to be on the list somewhere
> 
> Movie about an comet heading to impact the earth unless we can destroy it
> 
> So bad I was hoping the humans fail!
> 
> The phrase on the movie poster reads
> 
> Oceans Rise
> Cities Fall
> Hope Survives
> 
> I puked!



I actually enjoyed that movie.


----------



## Pop23

Noomi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the game here, but Deep Impact has got to be on the list somewhere
> 
> Movie about a comet heading to impact the earth unless we can destroy it
> 
> So bad I was hoping the humans fail!
> 
> The phrase on the movie poster reads
> 
> Oceans Rise
> Cities Fall
> Hope Survives
> 
> I puked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually enjoyed that movie.
Click to expand...


Sorry noomi, just my opinion

I actually enjoy The Happening, and I think it's universally hated


----------



## Wyld Kard

This movie belongs in this thread as one of the worst.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wildcard said:


> This movie belongs in this thread as one of the worst.



Yea. Troll 1 was awesome. They had to press their luck with Troll 2.


----------



## Vandalshandle

"Gone with the Wind". A chic flic that seemed to go on forever. Once, I resolved to watch it to the end, but fell asleep while Clark Gable was talking baby talk to his little girl...

And I am from Atlanta.


----------



## tinydancer

I'm still thinking Frogs with Ray....


----------



## tinydancer

I loved "Them" never looked at ants the same way ever again....


----------



## tinydancer

When you live with a B movie freak, what can one say. You must love them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy.

They spent about 2 of the 9 hours showing close-ups of that damn ring.







[/IMG]


----------



## tinydancer

Wait a minute. It's really not a B. I'll put this up actually on my A list.

The Changeling.....

Anyone else know this scary movie?


----------



## tinydancer

It's when the ghost of the child starts pounding the you know what out of the side of the bathtub and then the rubber ball comes down the stairs...


ok gonna scream now.


----------



## Pop23

tinydancer said:


> I loved "Them" never looked at ants the same way ever again....



They should have made a sequel. 

Them too


----------



## Oddball

Them Also.


----------



## Two Thumbs

The Stuff.

So bad I put it out of my mind.  I just blanked it out.

but, but then......

I saw it on the shelf of a thrift store, and all the horrors of trying to get through it came rushing back to me.


----------



## Mr. H.

Plan 9 from Outer Space.
P-U.


----------



## Misty

tjvh said:


> I still think *The Happening* was the worst movie ever made. It's just painful to watch the idiocy that goes on in that horrendous waste of time. Mark Wahlberg... WTF were you thinking?



The happening had potential just like so many movies. If they would just consult me and let me tweak them a bit, I could save so many movies. Lol

The worst movie I've ever scene, and this is saying a lot cuz I watch a lot of movies, was adapted from a book. The book was actually good, written by F. Scott Fizgerald. But some books should stay books. 

Such is the case with Benjamin Buttons. Seeing Brad Pitt's head CG'ed on to that tiny freak body was so laughable and stupid. Worst movie ever!!!!!


----------



## idb

"Michael' with John Travolta as the angel.
The only movie I've walked out on.


----------



## Misty

tinydancer said:


> I loved "Them" never looked at ants the same way ever again....



I'm going to check out "them" today. I have passed it by a million times on Netflix but you've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## JWBooth

Vandalshandle said:


> "Gone with the Wind". A chic flic that seemed to go on forever. Once, I resolved to watch it to the end, but fell asleep while Clark Gable was talking baby talk to his little girl...
> 
> And I am from Atlanta.



Nothing wrong with GWTW that editing out a couple of hours wouldn't fix.


----------



## Pop23

Misty said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think *The Happening* was the worst movie ever made. It's just painful to watch the idiocy that goes on in that horrendous waste of time. Mark Wahlberg... WTF were you thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The happening had potential just like so many movies. If they would just consult me and let me tweak them a bit, I could save so many movies. Lol
> 
> The worst movie I've ever scene, and this is saying a lot cuz I watch a lot of movies, was adapted from a book. The book was actually good, written by F. Scott Fizgerald. But some books should stay books.
> 
> Such is the case with Benjamin Buttons. Seeing Brad Pitt's head CG'ed on to that tiny freak body was so laughable and stupid. Worst movie ever!!!!!
Click to expand...


I had forgotten about b buttons. Simply horrible


----------



## JOSweetHeart

idb said:


> "Michael' with John Travolta as the angel.
> The only movie I've walked out on.


I never saw this film, but I remember seeing the commercials about it. Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is it about the movie that made you get up and leave?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23

JOSweetHeart said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Michael' with John Travolta as the angel.
> The only movie I've walked out on.
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw this film, but I remember seeing the commercials about it. Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is it about the movie that made you get up and leave?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


I actually loved it. The scene with Travolta and the Bull is a classic.

BATTLE!


----------



## Pop23

Misty said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved "Them" never looked at ants the same way ever again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check out "them" today. I have passed it by a million times on Netflix but you've piqued my curiosity.
Click to expand...


It's a classic B sci fi movie. Really enjoyable if your into that kind of thing. The happening was supposed to reflect that B movie, 50's feeling. Don't think a lot of people got that. I think "The Happening" should have been shown in black and white.


----------



## Dajjal

I just saw the worst film ever made this morning on channel 5 British tv. Its is called "Thunderpants".

I cannot believe I watched it all the way through, but I did not believe it could go on getting worse, but it did. It was about a boy who had two stomaches and he farted all the time. He ended up fueling a Nasa rocket with his methane farts, and rescuing some stranded astronauts.

It was far worse than "They saved Hitlers brain" which was my previous contender.

I cannot believe anyone sat down and wrote the script expecting it to be made into a film, and I cannot believe anyone that read the script would actually make a film of it. BUT THEY DID.


----------



## Vandalshandle

It is hard to beat, "Terror of Tinytown", which was a Western with an all midget cast...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSwwS_0MKEc][The Terror of Tiny Town] Mister Jack and Missus Jill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Rocky Horror Picture Show.

A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Oddball

Rocky Horror rules!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dreamy said:


> Striptease
> Gigli
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Blair Witch



Striptease was horrible.

But "Showgirls" was not just horrible; it was disappointing.

That much gyrating nudity of a fairly hot looking woman -- but with zero shwing factor.


----------



## JWBooth

Dajjal said:


> I just saw the worst film ever made this morning on channel 5 British tv. Its is called "Thunderpants".
> 
> I cannot believe I watched it all the way through, but I did not believe it could go on getting worse, but it did. It was about a boy who had two stomaches and he farted all the time. He ended up fueling a Nasa rocket with his methane farts, and rescuing some stranded astronauts.
> 
> It was far worse than "They saved Hitlers brain" which was my previous contender.
> 
> I cannot believe anyone sat down and wrote the script expecting it to be made into a film, and I cannot believe anyone that read the script would actually make a film of it. BUT THEY DID.


No examples come to mind at the moment, but I've seen at least a couple of movies that were the equivalent to a bad wreck. So bad I couldn't quit looking.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Atlas Shrugged I or II, only to be outworsed lol by III next year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IlarMeilyr said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease
> Gigli
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Blair Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease was horrible.
> 
> But "Showgirls" was not just horrible; it was disappointing.
> 
> That much gyrating nudity of a fairly hot looking woman -- but with zero shwing factor.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you guys wanted something more like this:


----------



## Desperado

*Apollo 18*  and *Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie* have been on the movie channels lately and both would fill the requirement for worst movie of all time.


----------



## shaferar

The worst movie I have seen is Land of the Lost!


----------



## Oddball

Speaking of Travolta.....

Battlefield Earth

What a toxic waste dump!


----------



## blackhawk

Anything staring Adam Sandler.


----------



## Pop23

blackhawk said:


> Anything staring Adam Sandler.



I think he was in the movie Reign over me. Dramatic role, was actually a very, very good movie.

The rest I might agree with.


----------



## blackhawk

Pop23 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything staring Adam Sandler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was in the movie Reign over me. Dramatic role, was actually a very, very good movie.
> 
> The rest I might agree with.
Click to expand...

Googled it he was can honestly say I had never heard of it till now.


----------



## Pop23

blackhawk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything staring Adam Sandler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was in the movie Reign over me. Dramatic role, was actually a very, very good movie.
> 
> The rest I might agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Googled it he was can honestly say I had never heard of it till now.
Click to expand...


I think it's on Crackle instant streaming.

Its worth a watch, especially a free watch


----------



## JWBooth

They Live

Pretty good idea for a movie...piss poor execution.


----------



## blackhawk

Batman and Robin the movie that nearly killed the franchise.


----------



## RoadVirus

blackhawk said:


> Batman and Robin the movie that nearly killed the franchise.



I think _Batman Forever_ did that.


----------



## blackhawk

RoadVirus said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman and Robin the movie that nearly killed the franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _Batman Forever_ did that.
Click to expand...


Either one could have done it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RoadVirus said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman and Robin the movie that nearly killed the franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _Batman Forever_ did that.
Click to expand...


Jim Carrey, Michelle what's her face and Danny Devito were okay in that one. It was the Shwartznegger one that killed it. Heath Ledger revived it. But personally, I could without a million batman movies.


----------



## Pop23

JohnL.Burke said:


> Why does no one shed a tear for the octoman?  I love you octoman!Octaman (1971) - YouTube



Can't answer for everyone, but it kinda looks like my ex Mother-In-Law.

Burn baby Burn!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

This is so typical! The GOP trying to suppress the octoman vote. The stupid GOP trying to tell octochicks what to do with their own bodies. The GOP trying to build fences on the shores to keep out hard working octofolks! The octohate of the GOP is disgusting! Why can't we just all walk arm in arm in arm in arm in arm in arm?


----------



## Pop23

JohnL.Burke said:


> This is so typical! The GOP trying to suppress the octoman vote. The stupid GOP trying to tell octochicks what to do with their own bodies. The GOP trying to build fences on the shores to keep out hard working octofolks! The octohate of the GOP is disgusting! Why can't we just all walk arm in arm in arm in arm in arm in arm?



Look, I freely admit I am an octo hater. Yes, I am an Octophobe.

Call me a nutter, but if I had my AR-15 loaded I would cut that Octodude in half and not feel the least bit sorry!

Rant ends


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Pop23 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so typical! The GOP trying to suppress the octoman vote. The stupid GOP trying to tell octochicks what to do with their own bodies. The GOP trying to build fences on the shores to keep out hard working octofolks! The octohate of the GOP is disgusting! Why can't we just all walk arm in arm in arm in arm in arm in arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I freely admit I am an octo hater. Yes, I am an Octophobe.
> 
> Call me a nutter, but if I had my AR-15 loaded I would cut that Octodude in half and not feel the least bit sorry!
> 
> Rant ends
Click to expand...

 I'm horrified at your lack of compassion for radioactive genetically mutated fish persons!


----------



## Pop23

JohnL.Burke said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so typical! The GOP trying to suppress the octoman vote. The stupid GOP trying to tell octochicks what to do with their own bodies. The GOP trying to build fences on the shores to keep out hard working octofolks! The octohate of the GOP is disgusting! Why can't we just all walk arm in arm in arm in arm in arm in arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I freely admit I am an octo hater. Yes, I am an Octophobe.
> 
> Call me a nutter, but if I had my AR-15 loaded I would cut that Octodude in half and not feel the least bit sorry!
> 
> Rant ends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm horrified at your lack of compassion for radioactive genetically mutated fish persons!
Click to expand...


Now I feel bad

But still want the octofellow to die a miserably painful death


----------



## Wyld Kard

The acting sucks, the plot sucks, the make-up effects suck.  Everything about this movie sucks.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pop23 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything staring Adam Sandler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was in the movie Reign over me. Dramatic role, was actually a very, very good movie.
> 
> The rest I might agree with.
Click to expand...

Spanglish wasn't bad.

Happy Gilmore has some very funny stuff.

The rest is crap.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease
> Gigli
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Blair Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease was horrible.
> 
> But "Showgirls" was not just horrible; it was disappointing.
> 
> That much gyrating nudity of a fairly hot looking woman -- but with zero shwing factor.
Click to expand...

I agree on Showgirls, but any movie with Demi Moore undressed like that, along with Burt Reynolds having fun with a role can't be all bad.


----------



## Immanuel

Has anyone mentioned "The Great Gatsby" as worst movie ever?  

Immie

J/k seeing as who started the thread.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease
> Gigli
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
> Blair Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease was horrible.
> 
> But "Showgirls" was not just horrible; it was disappointing.
> 
> That much gyrating nudity of a fairly hot looking woman -- but with zero shwing factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree on Showgirls, but any movie with Demi Moore undressed like that, along with Burt Reynolds having fun with a role can't be all bad.
Click to expand...


You're thinking of Striptease.


----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease was horrible.
> 
> But "Showgirls" was not just horrible; it was disappointing.
> 
> That much gyrating nudity of a fairly hot looking woman -- but with zero shwing factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on Showgirls, but any movie with Demi Moore undressed like that, along with Burt Reynolds having fun with a role can't be all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Striptease.
Click to expand...

Proof that you have reading comprehension issues.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on Showgirls, but any movie with Demi Moore undressed like that, along with Burt Reynolds having fun with a role can't be all bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Striptease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof that you have reading comprehension issues.
Click to expand...


My bad. I'm still laughing at your assertion that Carter helped bring down the USSR so I missed the previous statement.


----------



## jan

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Drama - The Perfect Storm
> Comedy - Employee Of The Month



How can you possibly think Perfect Storm was a bad movie?  

I love that movie!  Honestly it made me appreciate seafood a whole lot more!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/5JpO7iLAohQ]Jack Frost Official Trailer 1996 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ That film was depressing!   



Synthaholic said:


> Spanglish wasn't bad.


If the seat that I was sitting in had been more comfortable, I would have fallen asleep during this film when I saw it on New Years Eve when it was in the theaters.   

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## mudwhistle

Freddy Got Fingered

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ubXVwfQ1s]Freddy Got Fingered - Trailer 1 (Tom Green) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Iron Sky - This movie is so bad it is actually funny. Unfortunately, because this movie had Nazi's in it, it was not released in the States.
Could only be viewed on the net.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Py_IndUbcxc#]Iron Sky Official Theatrical Trailer [HD] - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Striptease.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad. I'm still laughing at your assertion that Carter helped bring down the USSR so I missed the previous statement.
Click to expand...

Whatever you need to tell yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


He was funny on SNL, but he wasn't a team player.  He almost never was a main participant in a sketch.  His funniest stuff was during Weekend Update (Opera-man, The Hanukkah Song, etc.)


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dreamy said:


> Striptease
> * * * *


Or worse yet:  Showgirls.

How could a movie with that much nudity of reasonably attractive physically fit gyrating females have been such a monumental waste of celluloid?

But yeah.

A horrid movie.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striptease
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Or worse yet:  Showgirls.
> 
> How could a movie with that much nudity of reasonably attractive physically fit gyrating females have been such a monumental waste of celluloid?
> 
> But yeah.
> 
> A horrid movie.
Click to expand...

Surprisingly bad, coming from Paul Verhoeven.  He has done good work (Total Recall, Basic Instinct).


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I'm still laughing at your assertion that Carter helped bring down the USSR so I missed the previous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to tell yourself.
Click to expand...


Pfffft. Now you're not even trying.


----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I'm still laughing at your assertion that Carter helped bring down the USSR so I missed the previous statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to tell yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfffft. Now you're not even trying.
Click to expand...

Change your post a third time.  Maybe it'll be the charm.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to tell yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft. Now you're not even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change your post a third time.  Maybe it'll be the charm.
Click to expand...


 You can count to three!!! Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft. Now you're not even trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Change your post a third time.  Maybe it'll be the charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can count to three!!! Yea!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Let's leave your IQ out of this.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change your post a third time.  Maybe it'll be the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can count to three!!! Yea!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's leave your IQ out of this.
Click to expand...


Hey! I'm just surprised that you can spell IQ. Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## jan

The re-make of Total Recall.  What were they thinking??!?!??


----------



## IlarMeilyr

jan said:


> The re-make of Total Recall.  What were they thinking??!?!??



I don't know, but that version was a huge disappointment.  I agree.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IlarMeilyr said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The re-make of Total Recall.  What were they thinking??!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but that version was a huge disappointment.  I agree.
Click to expand...


When are re-makes ever good? Rarely. They're made for money, not quality.


----------



## MikeK

There is enough depressing misery and outrage happening in the world without having to watch a movie to become depressed.  But two current movies which I believe only those burdened with extreme masochism will enjoy are _The Divide_ and _Beasts Of The Southern Wild._

_Beasts Of The Southern Wild_ is morbidly depressing from beginning to end.  But _The Divide_ is worse.  It's not only morbidly and imposingly depressing, it is stupidly miserable and utterly disgusting!  The producers of this movie are extremely sick people who would be better off becoming heroin addicts or committing suicide.  This movie is the psychological equivalent of crawling through shit!

So, one might ask, if it's that bad why did I watch it from beginning to (nearly) the end?  The answer is it starts off so negatively and becomes so progressively worse that I couldn't help looking forward to the relief I was sure would come and lift me from the wretchedness.  Not only is there no relief, the repugnance gets progressively, almost sadistically, worse.


----------



## boedicca

Equinox and Plan 9 From Outerspace.

Both are so mindnumbingly bad they cause eyes to bleed.


----------



## Pop23

Rented *Cloud Atlas* this weekend. Who thought this was a good idea and talked Tom Hanks into doing this horrid film. Only the second movie ever that I shut down before it ended. 

Watching this film is worse then a punch in the gut!


----------



## Wyld Kard

This movie not only sucks, it is among one of worst.  It doesn't have anything to do with the first two Halloween movies. The movie is a disgrace and embarrassment to the Halloween series with Michael Myers.


----------



## Oddball

Talledega Nights just plain sucked ass.

Will Ferrel is only marginally funny on his own, but when coupled with a pure shit script, the result is...well....pure shit.

Turned it off about 20 minutes into that toxic waste dump.


----------



## Oddball

The Day After Tomorrow

Caught this movie totally by accident on HBO.....There was nothing else on.

Felt like I had been teleported to the Mystery Science Theater....It was so horrible and cliche that I was saying to myself "this can't possibly get any more horrible and cliche"....And for 2 hours I continued to be proved wrong.

The movie was so absolutely sucky that  I was rooting for the tidal wave and blizzard to kill everyone.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Oddball said:


> The Day After Tomorrow
> 
> Caught this movie totally by accident on HBO.....There was nothing else on.
> 
> Felt like I had been teleported to the Mystery Science Theater....It was so horrible and cliche that I was saying to myself "this can't possibly get any more horrible and cliche"....And for 2 hours I continued to be proved wrong.
> 
> The movie was so absolutely sucky that  I was rooting for the tidal wave and blizzard to kill everyone.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Every single movie of the Twilight series sucks!


----------



## Zona

Pretty much anything M. Night Shyamalan made.


----------



## Pop23

Zona said:


> Pretty much anything M. Night Shyamalan made.



Huh, signs and the sixth sense were excellent movies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pop23 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much anything M. Night Shyamalan made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, signs and the sixth sense were excellent movies.
Click to expand...


By flavor of the day standards.


----------



## Pop23

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much anything M. Night Shyamalan made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, signs and the sixth sense were excellent movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By flavor of the day standards.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much true of 99% of all movies, but at the time the Sixth Sense was the talk of the movie going world. Not many movies got its kind of buzz.


----------



## Zona

Pop23 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, signs and the sixth sense were excellent movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By flavor of the day standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much true of 99% of all movies, but at the time the Sixth Sense was the talk of the movie going world. Not many movies got its kind of buzz.
Click to expand...


Unbreakable, The village, the last airbender, after earth......

stinkaroonie!


----------



## Pop23

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> By flavor of the day standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much true of 99% of all movies, but at the time the Sixth Sense was the talk of the movie going world. Not many movies got its kind of buzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbreakable, The village, the last airbender, after earth......
> 
> stinkaroonie!
Click to expand...


Agree with all. The village had a chance, but the ending musta been written by a third grader.

Edited to add: I take that back, unbreakable was pretty good, not great, but worth the price of admission.


----------



## Zona

Oddball said:


> Speaking of Travolta.....
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> What a toxic waste dump!



I almost forgot about that one...


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Zona said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Travolta.....
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> What a toxic waste dump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot about that one...
Click to expand...


I generally agree with Oddball. I almost never agree with Zona. Yet, here i am agreeing with both of them.

Battlefield Earth was a crappy piece of science fiction from the Dyanetics / "SCIENTOLOGY" huckster L. Ron Hubbard.

It became a classic fart of cinematography starring Vinnie Barbarino.

What a fucking colossal piece of shit.  One of the most boring useless films ever screened.


----------



## Synthaholic

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> By flavor of the day standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much true of 99% of all movies, but at the time the Sixth Sense was the talk of the movie going world. Not many movies got its kind of buzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbreakable, The village, the last airbender, after earth......
> 
> stinkaroonie!
Click to expand...

I like Unbreakable.  And he did a small movie called 'Devil' that isn't bad for what it is.

He should change gears and do a romantic comedy.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Travolta.....
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> What a toxic waste dump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot about that one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally agree with Oddball. I almost never agree with Zona. Yet, here i am agreeing with both of them.
> 
> Battlefield Earth was a crappy piece of science fiction from the Dyanetics / "SCIENTOLOGY" huckster L. Ron Hubbard.
> 
> It became a classic fart of cinematography starring Vinnie Barbarino.
> 
> What a fucking colossal piece of shit.  One of the most boring useless films ever screened.
Click to expand...

And the main reason it sucked WAS Travolta!

If I didn't know about his devotion to Scientology, I would say he tanked it on purpose, his acting is so bad.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Travolta.....
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> What a toxic waste dump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot about that one...
Click to expand...


Worst acting I've ever seen and the dialog reeked.


----------



## Misty

Pop23 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, signs and the sixth sense were excellent movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By flavor of the day standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much true of 99% of all movies, but at the time the Sixth Sense was the talk of the movie going world. Not many movies got its kind of buzz.
Click to expand...


I actually think he is a good writer although I don't like all his books and/or movies. He is creative.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dune reeked as well. The special effects and originality was it's only redeeming qualities.


----------



## Oddball

Every Highlander movie after Highlander.


----------



## MHunterB

"Love Story"


----------



## Synthaholic

Big-Top Pee Wee


----------



## Wyld Kard

Space Balls is by far one of the worst movies ever.


----------



## Crackerjaxon

2001: A Space Odyssey

Movies you have to be stoned to enjoy don't count.


----------



## JWBooth

Anything with Susan Sarandon, Sandra Bullock, or Jennifer Lopez...


----------



## 007

Just tried to watch Disney's "Oz, The Great and Powerful," forced myself to keep watching but could only muster half way and turned it off. What a STUPID movie. It seems to me that just about EVERYTHING coming out of hollyweird is SHIT nowadays, aside from the occasional animated flick.


----------



## Noomi

Apparently the new Johnny Depp film, 'The Lone Ranger' is one giant turkey.


----------



## jan

"To Rome With Love"...stupid, stupid, stupid!!!  And not in a good way!


----------



## Wake

I don't know of any horrible ones, currently. On the flip side, I've got some good ones:

~ Limitless
~ The Dark Knight
~ The Dark Knight Rises
~ The Last Samurai
~ Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
~ Men in Black III
~ The Thing
~ The Mist


----------



## mudwhistle

Rock Of Ages.


----------



## BillyV

Just watched the last half of the best "worst" movie ever - the world premiere of "Sharknado" on the SciFi network. That's right, global warming has caused massive tornados that form offshore and pick up - you guessed it - hungry sharks (!) which are then rained down over the LA area. Just FYI, the finale involves Ian Zierling (of Beverly Hills 90210 fame) and a chain saw. It comes on again at 1:00 AM EST for any insomniacs (or masochists) out there!


----------



## percysunshine

Ok folks....the epitomy of the worst movie ever;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwsqFR5bh6Q]SHARKNADO - Official Asylum Trailer - TOO VIOLENT FOR TV?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

Dang ... beat to the punch....


----------



## BillyV

percysunshine said:


> Dang ... beat to the punch....



Yes, but you brought multimedia......


----------



## percysunshine

BillyV said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang ... beat to the punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you brought multimedia......
Click to expand...



 "Anyone can make an unwatchably stupid, terrible movie; making a stupid, terrible movie thats compulsively watchable is sufficiently difficult that Id say it qualifies as art." AP


----------



## RoadVirus

BillyV said:


> Just watched the last half of the best "worst" movie ever - the world premiere of "Sharknado" on the SciFi network. That's right, global warming has caused massive tornados that form offshore and pick up - you guessed it - hungry sharks (!) which are then rained down over the LA area. Just FYI, the finale involves Ian Zierling (of Beverly Hills 90210 fame) and a chain saw. It comes on again at 1:00 AM EST for any insomniacs (or masochists) out there!



Siffy is well known for showing bad movies like this...especially movies that defy all the laws of science and logic


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uXAwt0fnCw]Sharknado compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

"Great" movie that is positively horrible: Silkwood.

Watching a cactus grow is more attention grabbing.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oddball said:


> "Great" movie that is positively horrible: Silkwood.
> 
> Watching a cactus grow is more attention grabbing.



Silkwood sucked pond scum.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Wildcard said:


> Space Balls is by far one of the worst movies ever.



YES!  It is a lobotomy through a picture tube...it is the OPPOSITE of humor.


----------



## rightwinger

Jarlaxle said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Balls is by far one of the worst movies ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  It is a lobotomy through a picture tube...it is the OPPOSITE of humor.
Click to expand...


Space Balls is funny as hell....

A truly great parody

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMxTFqPET5I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMxTFqPET5I[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle

I guess I might enjoy it in the right frame of mind...but that frame of mind would cause me to fail a drug test.

First rule: if you need to be stoned to like a movie, *it is a shitty  movie!*


----------



## Wyld Kard

Zero Dark Thirty is by far one of the worst movies ever made, because the sole purpose of that movie is to sell a lie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wildcard said:


> Zero Dark Thirty is by far one of the worst movies ever made, because the sole purpose of that movie is to sell a lie.



Since I know practically nothing of any movies from within the last four years or so, you'd have to explain that one.


----------



## Wyld Kard

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty is by far one of the worst movies ever made, because the sole purpose of that movie is to sell a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know practically nothing of any movies from within the last four years or so, you'd have to explain that one.
Click to expand...


Zero Dark Thirty is a hollywood hoax and is not even "based on a true story" or "based on actual events", as it's intended, because it's a lie.

It's about the supposed killing of Osama Bin Laden in Pakistan on May 2, 2011.  Do you remember reading about it or hearing about on the news?  Well they made a movie out of it to reinforce the lie of a staged event.

OBL died in Dec. 2001.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wildcard said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty is by far one of the worst movies ever made, because the sole purpose of that movie is to sell a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know practically nothing of any movies from within the last four years or so, you'd have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty is a hollywood hoax and is not even "based on a true story" or "based on actual events", as it's intended, because it's a lie.
> 
> It's about the supposed killing of Osama Bin Laden in Pakistan on May 2, 2011.  Do you remember reading about it or hearing about on the news?  Well they made a movie out of it to reinforce the lie of a staged event.
> 
> OBL died in Dec. 2001.
Click to expand...


I have a hard time believing he didn't die when they said he did because I don't see Seal Team Six taking part in such a sham.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I have a hard time believing he didn't die when they said he did because I don't see Seal Team Six taking part in such a sham.


Worst movie ever?

The day after the Celtics drafted Len Bias.


What, that wasn't a movie?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time believing he didn't die when they said he did because I don't see Seal Team Six taking part in such a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst movie ever?
> 
> The day after the Celtics drafted Len Bias.
> 
> What, that wasn't a movie?
Click to expand...


That definitely was the worst. Future history dramatically changed that day.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That definitely was the worst. Future history dramatically changed that day.


Is it safe to say, you're a Net fan now?


----------



## Gracie

I watched Bad Ass last night. omg. Great actors in it, but it was LOUSY!! Horrible plot, dumb lines, bad acting. Guess the actors needed a paycheck or were paying up a favor owed because they all should be embarassed at that movie. HORRIBLE.


----------



## idb

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time believing he didn't die when they said he did because I don't see Seal Team Six taking part in such a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst movie ever?
> 
> The day after the Celtics drafted Len Bias.
> 
> 
> What, that wasn't a movie?
Click to expand...


Hey Bill!
Please post in my thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/320106-post-an-outstanding-example-of-your-favourite-game.html


----------



## idb

I bought 'The Day After Tomorrow' for $2.97 last week...and I was ripped off.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Billo_Really said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That definitely was the worst. Future history dramatically changed that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say, you're a Net fan now?
Click to expand...


Celts fan through and through; but a de facto Nets fan in the East this season and taking the Spurs as always in the West.


----------



## idb

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That definitely was the worst. Future history dramatically changed that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say, you're a Net fan now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celts fan through and through; but a de facto Nets fan in the East this season and taking the Spurs as always in the West.
Click to expand...


You should post as well.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/320106-post-an-outstanding-example-of-your-favourite-game.html

Show me the best example of your game...ummm...what do The Nets play?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

idb said:


> I bought 'The Day After Tomorrow' for $2.97 last week...and I was ripped off.



Buying any movie that's not a classic for any price is a waste of money. I stopped buying movies personally. I spent five bucks on Inglorious Bastards and felt ripped off. And it's not a bad movie (or that good either). It's not like I'm ever going to want to pop that DVD in and watch it.


----------



## idb

TheGreatGatsby said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 'The Day After Tomorrow' for $2.97 last week...and I was ripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying any movie that's not a classic for any price is a waste of money. I stopped buying movies personally. I spent five bucks on Inglorious Bastards and felt ripped off. And it's not a bad movie (or that good either). It's not like I'm ever going to want to pop that DVD in and watch it.
Click to expand...


I don't have TV so I rely on cheap DVDs, YouTube and AppleTV.
I'm pretty selective on the DVDs I buy but I thought I could stand a chance at $2.97...I'm still sulking over the waste of money.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Wildcard said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty is by far one of the worst movies ever made, because the sole purpose of that movie is to sell a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know practically nothing of any movies from within the last four years or so, you'd have to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty is a hollywood hoax and is not even "based on a true story" or "based on actual events", as it's intended, because it's a lie.
> 
> It's about the supposed killing of Osama Bin Laden in Pakistan on May 2, 2011.  Do you remember reading about it or hearing about on the news?  Well they made a movie out of it to reinforce the lie of a staged event.
> 
> OBL died in Dec. 2001.
Click to expand...


If you're a conspiracy nut, then yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Atlas Shrugged

and

Lord Love A Duck


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*The Happening (2008)*
Directed by M. Night Shyamalan.

This movie was so bad that I felt violated. 


Seriously, what's not to like? Trees revolting against human oppression by screwing with our brains and taking away our fear of dying - people begin committing mass suicide, it's money in the bank! 


Weird ass flick - and not in a good way. I mean embarrassingly bad, so bad, that you probably break up with whoever took you to see it. 


When a movie is terrible right off, rest assured that the worst is yet to come. I can just hear the desperation in the actors voices as they pleaded with the director to forget the whole thing in a last ditch effort to save their carriers. 

Tree spores? That was supposed to scare us? Why not a giant slug or a crazy cab driver with a screwdriver??? I didn't get how that was supposed to frighten us - anything else in the world would have been more frightening!

Stupidest scene: some dumb-ass starts singing in order to convince home-owner that he isn't a Zombie, but he sucks so bad that they killed some kid. Too bad the guy singing didn't get killed, that would have been cool. 

Oh, they walked in the woods ... a lot. So much, that it makes you think that the director did this to keep costs down. Eventually the dumb-ass (Mark Wahlberg) learns that if you stay in small groups - the trees don't attack! Brilliant, that's it folks! Move along, sorry about wasting two hours of your life - please stay in small groups when you leave the theatre. 

What was really bad about this train wreak, was that a lot of critics acted like this movie was not that bad. Dude, are you serious????? This flick invented suck! Critics made money off this one in the form of shameless bribes. 

The trees suddenly decide to stop. 

They start up again, latter though and I screamed OH, ****!!!! People laughed, but I wasn't kidding, I couldn't take it anymore. 

* 

(one star do to unintentional comedic value)


----------



## bodecea

Song of Norway.....absolutely horrid horrid horrid


----------



## Truthseeker1

You asked for it, and I doubt any of you have ever heard of this classic stinker.......



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMIo5Yv0YgI]The Twonky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

Wildcard said:


> This movie not only sucks, it is among one of worst.  It doesn't have anything to do with the first two Halloween movies. The movie is a disgrace and embarrassment to the Halloween series with Michael Myers.




Now try to get that jingle out of your head, ha ha ha
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrYsc8wfXM]The Magic Pumpkin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Truthseeker1 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie not only sucks, it is among one of worst.  It doesn't have anything to do with the first two Halloween movies. The movie is a disgrace and embarrassment to the Halloween series with Michael Myers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now try to get that jingle out of your head, ha ha ha
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrYsc8wfXM]The Magic Pumpkin - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I remember!!! Snakes magically crawling out of costumes! Nice.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Truthseeker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie not only sucks, it is among one of worst.  It doesn't have anything to do with the first two Halloween movies. The movie is a disgrace and embarrassment to the Halloween series with Michael Myers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now try to get that jingle out of your head, ha ha ha
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrYsc8wfXM]The Magic Pumpkin - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember!!! Snakes magically crawling out of costumes! Nice.
Click to expand...


Snakes don't crawl; they slither. Just saying___


----------



## Vandalshandle

Easy Rider was pretty awful....


----------



## Vandalshandle

Anything with Elvis after King Creole.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Magical Mystery Tour,


----------



## percysunshine

I watched a cheap movie last night. It only cost me $0.99 on Netflix.

'Escape From New York'

Stupidest movie ever produced on the planet earth. 

Earnest Borgnine..Lee Van Cleef...and Kurt Russell.  Clint Eastwood meets McHale's navy?

I am sure this has attracted a cult following, but really? This one sucks.

.


----------



## percysunshine

Disclaimer: "Stupidest movie ever produced on the planet earth." ... might be a bit of hyperbole.


----------



## Noomi

Santa Claus Conquers The Martians.


----------



## Swagger

Anchorman II. Whoever made it should be raped.


----------



## mudwhistle

Noomi said:


> Santa Claus Conquers The Martians.



Deja vu.....

You said that last year.....guess it needs repeating.


----------



## boedicca

Noomi said:


> Santa Claus Conquers The Martians.




That's an AWESOME movie featuring the young PIA ZADORA!

I'm going to go with Madonna's "Swept Away".

It's beyond awful.


----------



## mudwhistle

percysunshine said:


> I watched a cheap movie last night. It only cost me $0.99 on Netflix.
> 
> 'Escape From New York'
> 
> Stupidest movie ever produced on the planet earth.
> 
> Earnest Borgnine..Lee Van Cleef...and Kurt Russell.  Clint Eastwood meets McHale's navy?
> 
> I am sure this has attracted a cult following, but really? This one sucks.
> 
> .



Maybe so, but the 80s were known for that.

Did I say "Hobo With A Shotgun" yet?

Then there's "There Will Be Blood"

Sucked so bad I felt I needed a shower afterwards. 

"I will suck your milkshake!!!!"


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus Conquers The Martians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an AWESOME movie featuring the young PIA ZADORA!
> 
> I'm going to go with Madonna's "Swept Away".
> 
> It's beyond awful.
Click to expand...


That movie was bad. The chemistry was terrible.






Interviewer-"Does Dracula ever end for you?"
Lugosi-"No. Dracula-never ends."


----------



## mudwhistle

Squirm sucked.........the lead looked like Elton John.....
















Best scene in the movie........


----------



## boedicca

Oh...I just remembered this one:  Hell Comes To Frogtown.

"Eat lead, froggy!"

_'Hell' is the name of the hero of the story. He's a prisoner of the women who now run the USA after a nuclear/biological war. Results of the war are that mutants have evolved, and the human race is in danger of extinction due to infertility. Hell is given the task of helping in the rescue of a group of fertile women from the harem of the mutant leader (resembling a frog). Hell cannot escape since he has a bomb attached to his private parts which will detonate if he strays more than a few hundred yards from his guard. _

Hell Comes to Frogtown (1988) - IMDb


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Not sure if this was supposed to have sucked. It's really good to watch, especially late at night:


----------



## Desperado

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebfLWAB8bY4]Attack of the Killer Tomatoes Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Oh...I just remembered this one:  Hell Comes To Frogtown.
> 
> "Eat lead, froggy!"
> 
> _'Hell' is the name of the hero of the story. He's a prisoner of the women who now run the USA after a nuclear/biological war. Results of the war are that mutants have evolved, and the human race is in danger of extinction due to infertility. Hell is given the task of helping in the rescue of a group of fertile women from the harem of the mutant leader (resembling a frog). Hell cannot escape since he has a bomb attached to his private parts which will detonate if he strays more than a few hundred yards from his guard. _
> 
> Hell Comes to Frogtown (1988) - IMDb



Rowdy Roddy Piper.

What an actor.

Great costumes too....


----------



## RoadVirus

Noomi said:


> Santa Claus Conquers The Martians.



I've seen this movie on Mystery Science Theater 3000.

The Martians were really scary. Especially with their hairdryer guns that made popping noises. 

MST3K made it just tolerable enough to watch.


----------

